# live chat



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 4, 2004)

hi everybody

just wanted an opinion.
who would be interested in doing a live chat.....say once a month or something?
it would give us an opportunity to actually "talk" to each other in real time.
not just to verbally spar with each other, but to trade stories, anecdotes, training techniques......whatever.
i think there are a lot of people out there with something to offer everyone, and this would be a great way to develop new friendships in the martial arts community.....let me know what you think.
prof joe, john bishop, GAB, kell.

shawn bailey


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 4, 2004)

cool idea


----------



## 8253 (Sep 4, 2004)

sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2004)

Where?

We used to have a chatroom, but it wasn't used much, and, well, the software was buggy.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 5, 2004)

well.....not to take away from your site or anything.........cos i think its fabulous.
but something like a yahoo site or an msn group or something. their chat applets work great, and are reliable......i also think it would be a fun way to really get to know each other....tell me what you think kaith, maybe we could set it up together.....and it could be an msn group as an extension of martial talk?

shawn


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, in my experience, and unless you have a good antispam program, that's not a good idea (the msn group). I found it the hard way, and my passport account has been receiving spam ever since.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Where?
> 
> We used to have a chatroom, but it wasn't used much, and, well, the software was buggy.




I remeber the chatroom days, we had some good conversations, but there was a lot of dead time on that feature.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

Go IRC  webmaster.com has a very nice IRC applet that lets non mIRC or any other IRC client access IRC based chatrooms


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 5, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I remeber the chatroom days, we had some good conversations, but there was a lot of dead time on that feature.


hey rob
thats why i suggested making it a once or twice a month thing......that way you can have a group of people geared up to discuss a particular topic and possibly have a full room, without sitting around waiting to see if someone is going to show up

shawn


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

I'd have to look at the 3rd party options.

IRC isn't an option as it's against our hosting TOS.  Too much abuse...plus I've already dug 3 IRC eggdrops out of the old server over the past 3 years....


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 5, 2004)

Kaith may I suggest looking at Paltalk and sponsoring a Commerical Room. You can limit the people coming into the room with a code. You can lock the room from anyone else coming in. You can limit the amount or number of people coming into the Room. 

http://www.paltalk.com 

I have used it before and it is a great software package.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 5, 2004)

The old chat software was pretty good, and there were times when there were lots of members on, but you need staff to monitor chat room,, and that takes time and effort.  Once the chat rooms here at MT were monitored they seemed to work very well, but they were sporatic, and that add a lot more work to the site.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

if you use webmaster.coms stuff they host the room on there server and you can access it via irc.webmaster.com using a irc client or there java client


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

Paltalk - Interesting software, unfortunately I'm not certain we can afford the $60+/mo cost for premium services.  If I misread it, please let me know. 

webmaster.com - I'll look at it shortly


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 5, 2004)

well....i was kinda hoping it would be a lil more simple than this.....i didnt want to turn it into a big technical broo-ha-ha......a simple msn group chatroom.....10 or 20 people...bingo! you have yourself a chat.

shawn


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

Another question on both services:
Can it be accessed via web, or must the members install more software first?

Our old chatroom was a php/mysql one. I've seen some ok java ones too.  Nothing to install, just fill in the form, hit submit and you're chatting.


As to the MSN option, if that requires MS Passport, I won't be there.  Too many security and privacy issues for my taste.  More info though, definately appreciated.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 5, 2004)

The PalTalk Software is free and and members download it for free. You can even have the business supporters cover the cost Kaith.  You can start out as a free Room and have Admins assigned to watch the room from all the bad guys.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 5, 2004)

is anyone opposed to a yahoo group?

shawn


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 5, 2004)

I guess it all boils down to, is there enough people at  MT that will use the Chatroom.  I know MartialTalk had one in the past, and it died down like most sites chatrooms.  Since MT doesn't have age restrictions you would need moderators to protect the young.

Or maybe a chatroom would be a good premium feature for a few months down the road.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 5, 2004)

i just figured if we could get something going in a chatroom as a once or twice a month thing, then it could be an arranged activity with particular topics.....and if it were done on an msn or yahoo group the room could have moderators and it could also be by invitation only.

shawn


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 5, 2004)

webmaster is what i use, i like IRC based becouse it give your control over everything

you set up a irc.webmaster.com irc chatroom with chanserv and nickserv(if you dont know how ill do it for you but its not hard) and you can access it via a java applet that one can place onto a website ie:
http://www.animedge.net/index.php?id=chatroom/index
or you can use a irc client like http://www.mirc.com and log into it via that

you can have full control over your chat from who is Ops(capable of kicking and banning people) and a whole lot of otehr options the only problem is theres a chance sence theres a lot of people using webmaster your name might be allready taken beyond taht its great


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 11, 2004)

tell ya what......... i WILL make a yahoo group, and send out a few email invitations to people....because i really  think it would be great, and there would be no pressure about trying to start something and keeping it current....or implementing a new software that will never get used.....
Kaith, are you opposed to that information being displayed on this thread?

shawn


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 12, 2004)

Yahoo groups arnt they like some big email lists? i think i was a member of a rpg one once, i still think the IRC will work best ^_^


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 17, 2004)

well........im still waiting for some input

shawn


----------



## Seig (Sep 17, 2004)

The yahoo group is really nothing more than another Bulletin Board.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 17, 2004)

An actual chat room would be cool, but a bbs about a bbs?   Seems odd to me.
What about something like ICQ/etc?  I know theres ways to do stuff with that, I just never got into the setup myself.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 17, 2004)

Gee, I dunno...

I've heard about those "online chat rooms".  What if I meet someone who tries to seduce me and arrange a "meeting"?  

Hey, I read "Dear Abby".  I know how dangerous can be for someone as sensitive and vulnerable as me.  I could run into some scurrilous cad who tries to rob me of my life savings, ruin my marriage, and break my heart.

Oh, but what the Hell.  Let's do it.




Regards,


Steve


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

ill uh set up a irc chat if you want, and ill set up the java version so you can place a way to get to the chat on the site if you want


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

Bam there you go set one up you can access it two ways:
through http://www.mirc.com download the mirc client and add a new server: irc.webmaster.com and when you sign on type in /join #MartialTalk
The secound will be the java version for those who does not want to download mIRC give me a sec and ill have the demo for it set up


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

Heres the java version: http://www.animedge.net/martialtalk.php

Tada we now have a modded chatroom 
took like 3 mins 
Now it is currently set up to wherte im the admin, now once the admins here join in and accept/want to use this room i will gladly give them control 
it would be nice if you guy would host the java script (its just a script of code that called the rest of the applet from webmaster.com so its not like you install anything)

Tada whos kool go me 

Oh and the current color style and such of the chatroom is just set up for my site cuz i dont feel like changing the colors


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 19, 2004)

hey guys
i havent looked at this thread in a few days and i set up a yahoo group......lol
anywho.......if anyone wants to join it.....here is the link

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/kempotalk/

thanks to AnimEdge for setting up the java room!
anyone is welcome to go to the yahoo site and post pics or anything....yes i know this is a great message board here.....but i set up the yahoo thing before i saw the post, simply for a quick and easy way for people to go and chat live should they choose to.

shawn


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2004)

AE- 
Ok, I spent some time doing a test run.

Clicking on the link, the page loaded fast.  Much smoother than the other systems I've experimented with for IRC interaction.

System sat there, no obvious way to 'sign in'.  after a short delay where I did nothing, it did sign me in.

I attempted to post a 'testing' message, at which point it asked me for a password, and then changed my username to testing.

The interface is a bit 'non-intuative', so there is a definate learning curve.

It's cute, but considering that a great deal of our members are non-computer experts, something more 'user friendly' would need to be in place before we can say 'its official'.

If you'd like to run it non-officially for now, and we can see about working the 'bugs' out, I'm cool with that.  Maybe a few scheduled 'chats' and see what feedback we can get on the system, as well as to gauge actual member interest.

Maybe a different front end would allow the ease of use I believe we need.
Another concern we've always had about adding in chat rooms was the thought that it would effect negatively our primary feature, the discussion boards.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2004)

Shawn - It wants me to register for Yahoo to check things out. My Yahoo Email address is pretty much dead so any email validations won't work for me.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 19, 2004)

Well poo you where in there and i didnt notice, it usally blinks at me
First:
Yep the login part is a pit of a pain, at the beinging it gives you the whole username thing, but it loads into the chatroom before you can enter a name, so then if you read the next to the place where you type it saus: Enter a Username or whatever

If you enter a name that is allready registered(ie someone else has that name) then it will ask for a password and then starts counting down, you type in /nick newusername

If you are used to irc its pretty straight forwardif not all yuo have to remeber is /nick newusename and do taht tell you get a name that is unregistered


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2004)

One side point: 
As much as I personally greatly appreciate the effort and initative folks have shown to expand and enhance things, until we (MT Staff) feel they are 'ready for prime time', we can not endorse them.  

Additionally, we ask that any MT logos, trademarks or symbolism be removed until such time as they are officially sanctioned.  (Banners and links pointing back to here are always ok. Just not anything that suggests or states that an off-site site is somehow 'official')

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 19, 2004)

hey kaith
my yahoo email is dead also......so i just ended up using the email from my isp...but the good thing is...even if your yahoo email is dead just use your yahoo username and password and you can log in.
i.e. my username is blackcatbonz as it is here and then the password.
hope this helps

shawn


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok.
I did a quick check, I'll swing back later when I have a bit more time.

1+ The interface was pretty clear.
1- You have to OK Yahoo installing stuff into your browser.  Also, a minor issue is that it didn't seem to work using Netscape 4.7.  (Minor due to the age of that browser, but we do have a few regulars who use it.)


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 25, 2004)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/kempotalk/

once again.......anyone can join

shawn


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 25, 2004)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/kempotalk/
> 
> once again.......anyone can join
> 
> shawn



As modirator (-2 sp) you might want eveyone get permission for you for people pushing porn will join the group that is what happeneed alot of the groups.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 28, 2004)

ive got it set up so i have to approve anyone that joins.........i would also like to see it get to the point where a few other people have the option of being a moderator.
this is the way to keep out the pushers.

shawn


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 2, 2004)

just a note........i have the yahoo thing running.......it would be great to get a live chat going soon

shawn


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 2, 2004)

chatroom is still up


----------

